# My Grooviest Feature Finds & Fav Camera Apps on the IP5



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, let me preface this by explaining this is my first upgrade since the original iPhone, which stopped receiving any software updates at 3.3! A little like going from a Ford to a Maserati! I actually started a different thread on the Mac Rumors boards after I discovered the drop down notification window (quite by accident) below:










I had no ideal if this was new to the IP5 (it's not) but it was new to me and I suspect I could find at least a handful of iP uses (my sister for example) who have not ideal it is on their phone at all...  Some of the replies to my Mac Rumors post have been pretty snarky (to be expected, they can be a bunch of know it alls) but lots of good info too! I never thought I would love this new phone so much. I am actually glad I waited so long to upgrade, I don't think it would be so fun otherwise.

So here is what I like so far:

Dictation!!!!!!!!!! 









You need 4S or 5. I just discovered this this very morning from a post on that thread. I was wondering about the little mic on my keypad was for. You just click this and speak. _Siri_ must be on. You can text, post on twitter or fb, or here... ! You can even add punctuation! Just like those old tv shows where you see the guy giving dictation to a secretary... for anyone who struggles with the little keyboard as I do, this is AMAZING!

The Notification Center Window (1st pic):
This you swipe down from your home page, just drag your finger from the top and there it is. A great short cut and you can customize it in your settings.

You can also customize alerts so you see them banner style at the top, not just your texts but also Facebook & tweets too if you want.

Double tap the space bar to make a period... love this!

Make your fonts bigger, this was covered in another thread but bears repeating: settings>general> Accessibility>Large Text

You can also touch a picture you like in Safari and save it to your camera roll or tweet it, fb it... or an entire article if you want.

There is a manual already on your phone! Go to Safari, hit book marks at the bottom, at the bottom of the list is your "iPhone User Guide"... how handy is that?

Most of you know I am a photographer and one of my main reasons for this upgrade (aside from Apple basically making my old phone obsolete) was the 8 mega pixel camera. Though I rarely use the actual installed camera... I have too many cooler camera apps installed and am still experimenting and searching for more. I am planning an extensive blog post on my favorites but in the mean time here is what I have:










My favs so far are: Cameramatic:very high quality images and Lo-Mob: coolest frames and effects... here is one I took with it:










Ok, now post your own...


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Niiice!   I just got notice that my new IPT5 will be here by Nov 6!!! (upgraded from IPT4) Thank you for these tips! (I read MacRumors too, and I missed your post there!)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't seen lot-Mob, that looks neat!

Here's what I have installed, I don't use all of them. I do like Postagram and Ink for sending physical cards from my phone to relatives using photos from my phone (or photos I've uploaded to my phone). The Postagram sends a 5x7 postcard with a perforation around an Instagram photo, so Grandma can pop out the photo and put it on her fridge. Ink offers folded cards as well, with some beautiful templates, all using my photos. Cards is the Apple app that does the something, and Photo Card as well (my daughter likes the stickers on this one).










Camera Sync is my new favorite. It automatically uploads my phone pics to my Flickr account.










FlickStackr is my goto Flickr app, I love it. If you use Zenfolio, their app is great.

Have you played with the panorama option in the new camera? I am so excited to finally have it built in!

PixyMe is a fun app for writing in your photos so it looks like part of the picture; Picsy is a cute game that uses your photos to compete against other players to best describe a word.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Even with a brand new number, I have already started getting spam texts and calls, I think this must be because i changed my number on Facebook! I have not put out there anywhere else, except my web site, so I am pretty sure changing it on there was a bad ideal. It does sync it for all your friends that sync their contacts through FB but had I known I would not have put it on there.

Anyway, I looked to see if there was a way to block calls and amazingly the iPhone is still behind on this and there is NO app for that (Unless you have a jail broken phone) However, I did discover if you have Verizon you can! Up to 5 numbers for a 90 day period. 
Just go to your account, you will see the option on the big "to do list" for your account. I also downloaded their app, a really easy way to keep track of your data use... you can do it on your phone but you have to dig a lot... 










And I am still ga ga over the dictation feature. I used it to make my shopping list (in notes), answer emails, post on facebook... I do have to a make a few corrections, sometimes but over all it is amazingly accurate and a much better speller than me!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

As promised, I posted details on my 4 favorite camera apps (+ one runner up ) on Piewacket today.


----------

